# Vietnamese Eggrolls



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

From a Vietnamese lady in our office:

*Xuan's Vietnamese Eggrolls*

Ingredients:

1 lb lean ground pork 
1/2 lb cleaned shelled shrimp, cut small
1/4 lb shredded cabbage* 
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. ground pepper 
1 tsp. sugar
1 medium onion, finely diced 
1 package of eggroll wrappers

* For a more interesting flavor, instead of cabbage substitute 2 1/2 cups of julienned (cut into matchstick sized strips) jicama root. This can be found at many large supermarkets and ethnic food stores.

Preparation:

1. Combine first 7 ingredients and let sit for about 10 minutes.

2. Place eggroll wrapper on counter diagonally, and place a couple tablespoons of the filling across the lower center of the wrapper. From the corner of the wrapper closest to you, begin to roll up the eggroll. When it is halfway rolled up, fold in the outer corners, and continue rolling so that they are tucked inside.

3. The finished eggrolls are deep-fried at low to medium heat (make sure the oil is not too hot or the wrapper will overcook before the filling is cooked) in a saucepan for about 15 minutes or until golden brown.

Serve immediately.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds tasty Mark,
I love jicama, what,if any dip do you serve with it?


----------



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

I usually use a standard Asian dipping sauce which for me is 5 parts soy sauce, one part rice vinegar, some minced garlic, diced green onion and a few drops of toasted sesame oil. If I want to spice it up some I may add some coriander and red pepper flakes.


----------

